# Sealing sugar scrub



## bassgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm wanting to sell some sugar scrubs and haven't been able to come up with a reliable method of sealing the jars so they don't leak in transit.  Having them heat sealed is not really a viable option for me.  Hubby wants to try putting it in a seal-a-meal bag, and a friend thought we could perhaps put melted paraffin around the edge of the lid.  

Does anyone have any thoughts or better ideas of how to do this?  Much appreciated!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Electrical tape to match your container  ? It seems to work for soap suppliers. 

Kitn


----------



## bassgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

My supplier uses electrical tape when they ship me my oils, but they are the ones who told me (plus I learned from experience) that you can't keep a scrub in a jar!


----------



## carebear (Jun 23, 2009)

you can't keep scrubs in a jar?  funny, I have tons of jars of scrub...

I'd recommend starting with an excruciatingly clean jar top - not one single grain of sugar/salt on the threads and not a touch of oil on the rim.  Then wrap the threads in a couple of rounds of teflon tape (used by plumbers to keep pipes from leaking).  Put a sealing disk on.  Screw tightly.  Shrink wrap.

If you do well with the cleaning then you may not need the teflon tape.  But it's a nice to have.


----------



## bassgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the teflon tape idea!

What is a sealing disk?  Is that like on a canning jar?


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

That's why I do emulsified scrubs - no spillage or leakage, & no oily mess to clean up after using.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 28, 2009)

I have shipped a few scrubs to family out of town and all I did was use black electrical tape around the lid (I have black lids so it didn't look too bad), then put the scrub jar into a small zip baggie and blew air into the baggie. I then wrapped them in a little bubble wrap and packed them in a box with peanuts. I sent about 5 of these to different locations and none of them came open in transit!


----------



## JadoreScrubs (Sep 28, 2018)

What is an emulsified scrub? how do you make them?


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2018)

I use press & seal liners along with shrink wrap bands around the outside ofd the lid.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2018)

I also agree with the emulsified sugar scrubs. I could never get oil based sugar scrubs to stop leaking even with heat sealing. Plus I do not like that much oil in the shower or bath tub


----------



## JadoreScrubs (Sep 28, 2018)

I can not find the size needed for 4 oz ball or kerr glass jars. Press and seal liners come in 58 or 70 mm. research shows that the 4 oz jars are 2.5" in diameter and 63.5mm...any suggestions?

How do you make emulsified  scrubs?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 28, 2018)

Lots of threads on making emusifying scrubs -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/search/373938/?q=emulsified+scrub&o=date

They're usually called emulsified scrubs, but they aren't actually an emulsion in the jar. They only emulsify when you use them after you add water.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2018)

Check you tube too.  Also, I would never put a scrub in glass. Asking for trouble for sure with possibly dropping and breaking.  I use plastic jars and a plastic seal then shrink wrap band


----------



## itchyandscratchy (Sep 30, 2018)

Guest said:


> Electrical tape to match your container  ? It seems to work for soap suppliers.
> 
> Kitn


Hi. i made some sugar scrub and put it in glass jars. I then realised this was a mistake bc of the glass but did sell them with a buyer alert. I would go with suģgestion from shunt2011


----------



## DisneyMom (Sep 30, 2018)

I learned a great travel tip years ago that I wonder might work for this situation? When traveling or flying, my liquid toiletries like conditioner and especially facial toner and eye makeup oil would leak out all over my toiletries bag. Then a friend told me to take the lids off of these items, piece of cling wrap over the top, and then put the lid back on. Since then, I've never had any leakage. I wonder if you could try the same thing with your scrubs--cover the top with cling wrap, then put the lid on?


----------

